# Resources > Education Center >  >  Free Informational Lucid Dreaming App Released!

## Shanec1225

Lucidity - The Informational Lucid Dreaming App is now released for you to download! I worked hard, and submitted it to get it accepted first try!

Search in the app store "Randall Curtis", as this is what the app is under for it's developer name.

To get to the App Store page through other keywords, search "Lucidity - The Informational Lucid Dreaming App", or "Lucidity";"Lucid dreaming" and look for the Blue and Light blue app icon with the two clouds. The exact name is Lucidity - The Informational Lucid Dreaming App, and It is free. Thank you so much if you decide to download it!!! Tell your friends!!


THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT THROUGHOUT THE MAKING OF THIS APP!!!

Please share this post and/or upvote it so all the oneironauts can see it!! This app was greatly asked for and I would like all those generous people to be fulfilled!!

----------

